# attatchments??



## Sarah (Jan 19, 2003)

I can't add an attatchment! It's a .bmp, so the file type is right, It seems to go through ok, but when it takes me back to my post it doesn't show up.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 20, 2003)

The reason it won't post is cause of the file size restriction, the trick is to make the file 124k or less. Ways to do this would be changing the size of the image or using another codec or removing some of the color by way of filters or have someone skilled in the procedures, Like Me or Talierin or Azog or a bunch of other members that i don't know, who know how to do this too, do it for you.

~MacAddict


----------

